

Continuations and Exceptions - chicken_lady
http://neilmitchell.blogspot.com/2014/08/continuations-and-exceptions.html

======
aidenn0
The book Lisp in Small Pieces covers a lot of how these can interact, and some
of the choices that can be made.

